# If you operate a haunted attraction, please read!



## C'ooks Lane (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey there! My name is Matthew Flagler. I operate a non-profit haunted attraction near Peterborough, Ontario. 

I am comiling the most comprehensive list of haunters in Canada ever, as well as an accurate picture of the industry. I have created a survey that I'm asking you to take. ALL personal information will be kept confidential, and all statistics gathered will remain anonymous. The survey link is: 
Canadian Haunted Attraction Industry Survey - Survey powered by eSurveysPro.com

The password is: haunted

Thanks, 
Matthew Flagler


----------

